# The Indian Interior Products Industry, Key Trends and Opportunities till 2015: New Co



## Pat Melgar (Dec 16, 2011)

I came across this report today -furnishing

I'm not familiar the publisher, but it looks pretty focused. Anybody here know the company?


----------

